# I.L.F.Adapter Plates!!



## 12 Marker (Feb 13, 2008)

*re*

What are these plates for and how do they work?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

they let you put recurve limbs on some of the older compounds


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes, they allow you to conver some of the older risers into great recurve bows that use the ILF limbs. They shoot GREAT, I think better than when they were compounds!! But then again, I am a lil biased, LOL!!


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

How much for a set of these plates? Also where can I get limbs for around $50?


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

The plates are $25.00 a set, no shipping charges at this time. 

You can get the Eco Striker Limbs from Alternative Sports for $62.61 + shipping. Sorry, thought they were $52.

I personally have a set of these limbs and I like them alot, as much as my Samick Privalege limbs.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

are these good quality limbs for such as low price? How would they compare to the quinn limbs?


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

There really is no comparison. The Striker is an ILF limb, where the Quinn is a bolt down.

Best I can say is that with my limited experiance, I love them both.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Looking good warped :thumbs_up


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you red44....you said you want to order 20 sets??? J/K!!!!


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

warped Arrow said:


> There really is no comparison. The Striker is an ILF limb, where the Quinn is a bolt down.
> 
> Best I can say is that with my limited experiance, I love them both.


lol, so the ILF limb doesn't use a limb bolt? Sorry I am not very ILF savvy....I didn't know that the ILF attaches differently than a limb bolt.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

The ILF does use a limb bolt, but the bolt doesnt secure the limb to the riser. The dovetail and ILF Fitting is what holds it in place. The Bolt is more like an alignment pin. I know, its clear as muddy water, isnt it?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

warped Arrow said:


> Thank you red44....you said you want to order 20 sets??? J/K!!!!


Ya sure, what the heck put it on my tab bro. :wink:
Flyboy The ILF system uses a Limb bolt and a dovetail. About as secure as it gets. And it's somewhat poundage adjustable. Olympic archers use it. Warped has invested in making available these plates to convert certain risers to use with ILF limbs. Having the convenience to switch out ILF limbs is the key. Plug and play simplicity once they are set up for it.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Sounds good, I will get a set from you maybe by the first of april.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll be looking for your PM around that time, Thank you.


----------



## quick94stang (Aug 16, 2009)

would they work on an old school pse deer hunter?, i thought about making my own limbs but this seems way easy!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

How about making them a bit narrower, and putting set screws in the top and bottom on each edge, so you could fit them into an assortment of different pocket sizes by adjusting the set screws in and out to fit snugly?


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Quick94stang, They may, I would need the pocket measurments to make sure.

Stash, I had thought about that but then you run into alignment issues and you would have to drill holes in the riser to allow acess to the set screws.

Many times Simpler is better.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

They would allow you to adjust the alignment to fix limb problems though.

You could also make the angle of the plates adjustable with a couple of screws at the bolt end, 1 on each side, to increase the limb angle and bow weight.

Or produce a whole assortment of various shims to match.


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

What older compounds do these fit? I have an old Bear Pronghorn and a Martin Warthog.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

stash, while this is true the cost of manufacturing would be outragioud.

BLFD1, if they fit in the pocket, they will work. I'm not at the house right now. If memory serves me, they are 1 11/16 wide and 3 3/8 long, I think. I will double check when I get home tonight.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

The above measurments are correct.


----------



## alphamaxhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

What older compounds will these fit??


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

The plates will fit any riser that has internal pocket measurmets of 1 11/16 wide and 3 3/8 long. The most commonly used are the Black Bear, Rambo, and ProV.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I just got a message from my machinest. He will have the plates to me by Tues/Wend coming. As soon as I get them in I will ship. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

so if a guy has an old martin firecat M-44 whos limb pockets are 1 1/2 by 3 3/8, would one be able to reduce the width of the insert to fit?


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

724wd, you should be able to. They are made from a shigh strength alluminum. However, I can not garontee they will still be on center since they would be modified.

As of right now I will not be taken anymore orders untill after 06/01/2010. Thank you for you patience.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Just a fast note.....Once i start taking orders again, 06/01/2010, I will als have adapter plates for the Martin Jaguar available!!! Same price, $30.00 shipped.


----------



## 6mmintl (May 12, 2010)

*Plates for Jennings arrowstar?*

I have an old Jennings arrow star with the later wider sideplates, do you have anything that would work on this? Is this practical? safe?

I have a Bridgeport mill and lathe and can mod them/parts if needed.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

The Bear plates are the largest that I make, Sorry. Yes, this is as safe as you make it. Use the right adhesive, JB Weld, and you will have no problems.

Also, I was informed that this was the wrong forum for this. I have put this thread in the Traditional and the Traditional Classifieds. For any other info, please refer to those areas.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Thinking out loud. :wink:
Always wanted to take one of my Barnsdale riser for a re-curve. Plenty riser cut out window room.


Guys would you have a picture with a limb attached. I'm following Stash way of thinking. But just can't follow the way the limb fits. Really like the idea. And its got my cogs turning. Red think I will order a pair to play with. Pm me ordering info.[ Later


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Del, aka Warped Arrow, passed away a few years ago. You may consider contacting Sam Dunham at tradtalk.com. He makes conversions for risers.


----------



## Jesse stallings (Oct 8, 2021)

warped Arrow said:


> I got the test set in today...They are PERFECT!!!!! They were redisgned so that one set of plates work for both the Black Bear and the ProVantage, as well as all other Warfable risers! These have been a few years in the making, and I am now accepting orders for these.





warped Arrow said:


> I got the test set in today...They are PERFECT!!!!! They were redisgned so that one set of plates work for both the Black Bear and the ProVantage, as well as all other Warfable risers! These have been a few years in the making, and I am now accepting orders for these.


how can I order?


----------



## michaelrossborough1 (11 mo ago)

I have a border hornet, could I use the adapters on this riser


----------

